# ItsElectric.ca



## houseoffubar (Nov 18, 2007)

This, or the Crystalyte http://www.electricrider.com/crystalyte/index.htm conversions are super popular. This would be a great way to get on the road with an EV, burn no gas, and do it cheap. I have been wanting to try one of these kits for quite a while. It sure looks like fun. Eric


----------

